

Ask HN: stats on phone calls from website visitors? - mmelin

Does anyone have any experience or notes to share on the effect on posting a phone number, such as a toll free number, on a website? I'm primarily thinking of sales-oriented websites for web-based products, not e-commerce or consulting/services.<p>I understand that it varies, but if you have anything to share I would appreciate it.<p>If you can't post exact numbers, percentages of total unique visitors or at least a ratio would be great.<p>edit: What I am asking is basically how many calls are generated from posting a phone number on a website, i.e. what percentage of website visitors who will call a phone number provided it is available.
======
brk
I don't understand your question.

If you have a phone number on a site that sells web-based products, it would
seem that nearly 100% of the calls would be coming from people who had visited
the site (which is what I _think_ you're asking).

~~~
mmelin
I'm sorry for being unclear. What I am asking is basically how many calls are
generated from posting a phone number on a website, i.e. what percentage of
website visitors who will call a phone number provided it is available.

